# Monta Ellis – Dallas Mavericks’ Offensive Catalyst



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> While the enchanting “Splash Brothers” charmed the NBA with their stupefying shooting touch last season, the Milwaukee Bucks’ backcourt was on the opposite side of the spectrum. Monta Ellis and Brandon Jennings — let’s call them the “Brick Brothers” — formed a lamentable duo of inefficient volume shooters, who simply took turns to brick jumper after jumper.
> 
> When the Dallas Mavericks signed Ellis to a three-year deal worth over $25 million last summer, many Mavs fans cringed. After missing out on Dwight Howard, the team ended up with Monta as their second-best player. To say that Ellis surpassed all expectations would be a huge understatement, as Mark Cuban and Co. surprisingly ran into a player that has been the perfect fit next to an aging Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> ...







http://hoopchalk.com/2013/11/26/monta-ellis-dallas-mavericks-offensive-catalyst/


----------

